

CouchDB on Android - defrex
http://www.couch.io/android

======
dantheman
This is great, a 1.0 releas and android support.

Keep up the great work this is awesome!

------
tlack
How does this work? Did they port Erlang to Android?

~~~
nborwankar
Yes, Erlang has been ported to Android and Nokia Maemo, others on roadmap.

------
asd13
is it on iphone?

~~~
Tichy
Of course not. It is not possible to put it on iPhone (without jailbreak at
least).

~~~
qwzybug
The recent rewording of the interpreted languages clause of the App Store
agreement ought to allow CouchDB to run embedded in an application.

I hacked on it a bit at Open-Source Bridge last month; didn't even finish
getting Erlang compiled. It's all gravy until you get to the bootstrapping
step, which may in fact require a jailbreak, or much more Erlang-fu than I
have.

And unless every app uses its own couch, you could argue that it's of marginal
utility to run CouchDB on the iPhone because of its limited support for "real"
multitasking. (You can't use your phone as the couch in your pocket for all
your desktop apps, or something like that.) However, CouchDB's focus on
replication and the offline use case make it useful as a dead-easy cloud cache
and service.

